# anyone know of any tourneys coming up



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

help a brotha out with some details:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

MBARA King Tourney 8-28-2010 Mexico Beach FL. Team _"Miss Conduct__"_ will be there. :thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

is there a inshore div


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Kingfish, Wahoo and Spanish

mbara.org


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

where at in florida


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> where at in florida


Says Mexico Beach:thumbsup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol i realized that after i said it


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

"Strike Two" will be there also!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Just received this in an email, I would fish it if I had an inshore boat. Ill have to check the schedule, but might be looking for someone to tag along with, I have been wanting to get into some inshore tourneys. Tournament is based out of Nicks Seafood Restaurant on Hwy 20 between Niceville and Freeport. Never fished it, but looks like a fun low risk inshore tournament.

*Nick's September Showdown one day event. Daybreak till 5:00 PM. Live Music starting at 4:00 PM.*

*SEPTEMBER 11, 2010*


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea i could enter the fly fishing division if they got one. im down man


----------

